

Starcraft 2 Start Up Challenge - cgherb911
http://www.phonehalo.com/2010/05/starcraft-2-start-up-challenge/

======
philwelch
Isn't the real Starcraft 2 startup challenge spending launch day intensely
focused on how to beat all of your competing startups, who are spending the
day playing Starcraft 2? ;)

~~~
metamemetics
I think the REAL Starcraft 2 startup challenge would be launching a website
that provides a service to the Starcraft2 or esports community.

I wonder if there will be someway to hack custom sc2maps to send gamestate
information to a web server instead of staying sandboxed in. Providing users
with high score information for a competitive custom game or updating their
performance in some sort of MMO.

One lowtech solution could be to have bots auto-host official games, send the
replay file to the server when the game is complete, parse the replay file and
extract player performance, and update the database. Methods that don't
involve a bot as a dummy-player wold be ideal, I haven't thought of one yet
though.

------
jaaron
Some friends and I have the following Starcraft 2 challenge: We're all going
to purchase it, install it and immediately play a game against one another
without reading instructions, playing tutorials, or whatever. The first one to
figure out how to play the game, wins.

~~~
rms
That also tests something like innate RTS skill. You could do the same
challenge with a FPS.

------
polymath21
so down, i view it as a team bonding exercise

------
cgherb911
Okay, from the website hits there seems to be alot of interest. I'm going to
draft up a little website and organize a little tournament. Will post when the
site is up.

